# Eulamprus sp. ID



## froggyboy86 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Was wondering if someone could help me ID these Eulamprus sp. I found in rainforest in northern NSW whilst on a frogging trip this week. I'm thinking it is either martini or tenuis but no one I've spoken to has been able to confirm it either way... 







Cheers

Aaron


----------



## jinin (Nov 7, 2009)

Definantly Barred-Sided Skink (_Eulamprus tenuis tenuis_)


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 7, 2009)

jinin said:


> Definantly Barred-Sided Skink (_Eulamprus tenuis tenuis_)


 
what are you basing this on, how do you split tenius from martini? usually I would go by distribution, but both species are found at border ranges making it hard.


----------



## jinin (Nov 7, 2009)

Martini usually have thicker black bars and darker limbs.


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 7, 2009)

Im thinking _Eulamprus tenuis,_ But it could be _Eulamprus martini, _i would base it on location ( doesn't have to be the exact location) to tell what specie this is.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 7, 2009)

what would people call this if I did not give them the location


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 7, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> what would people call this if I did not give them the location


I reckon _Eulamprus tenuis._ And if you ask why i think it is a _Eulamprus tenuis, _ive just got a feeling..
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 7, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> I reckon _Eulamprus tenuis._ And if you ask why i think it is a _Eulamprus tenuis, _ive just got a feeling..
> Thanks Tim.


 
yes you would have to be correct, since martini are not recorded within a hundreds of KM of this location, this was found on the western side of the warrumbungle mountains. they seem to have a patchy range, this one was using an old tree as a home, the tree was still upright but had heaps of cracks and hollows, there was another skink in the tree at the time, they were probably a pair.

sorry to get your thread off track Aaron


----------



## eipper (Nov 8, 2009)

Aaron,

Send me a pm with the exact local if you don't mind and any other photos

martini and tenuis are sympatric over much of seq

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## froggyboy86 (Nov 12, 2009)

Just thought I'd throw up some more pics of the herps I saw in the 2 days.

*Frogs Recorded:*

Assa darlingtoni
Bufo marinus
Crinia parinisignifera
Lechriodus fletcheri
Limnodynastes peroni
Litoria barringtonensis 
Litoria chloris
Litoria fallax 
Litoria latopalmata
Litoria pearsoniana
Litoria peroni
Litoria revelata 
Litoria wilcoxi
Mixophyes balbus
Mixophyes fasciolatus
Philoria richmondensis (lifer!) 
Uperoleia fusca

Mountain Stream Frog (Litoria barringtonensis) getting frisky.





Koala (Phascolarctos cinereus) 





Richmond Range Mountain Frog (Philoria richmondensis) - A lifer for me and one of the most exciting species for me to see in the wild. 





Rough-scaled Snake (Tropechis carinatus)





Superb Lyrebird (Menura novaehollandiae)





Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog (Litoria fallax)





Broad-palmed Rocket Frog (Litoria latopalmata)





Carpet Python (Morelia spilota mcdowelli)





Cascade Tree Frog (Litoria pearsoniana)





Rose Shade Skink (Saproscincus rosei)





Lace Monitor (Varanus varius)





Aaron


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 12, 2009)

nice pics aaron, very jealous of the roughie!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 12, 2009)

Good work Aaron.... always good to knock a new species off the list


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 13, 2009)

what a pleasant thread, i wish there where more of these they encourage intersting discussion and attract exellent thread replies ,such a relief over the dumb arguments that plauge threads on other subjects

beautiful photos


----------

